# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  قصة اصحاب الرس ..الذين كذبو نبيهم وصور مساكنهم ....

## منتهى الروح

سورة الفرقان 


وَعَادًا وَثَمُودَ وَأَصْحَابَ الرَّسِّ وَقُرُونًا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ كَثِيرًا (38) وَكُلًّا ضَرَبْنَا لَهُ الْأَمْثَالَ وَكُلًّا تَبَّرْنَا تَتْبِيرًا (39)ا


سورة ق


كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ وَأَصْحَابُ الرَّسِّ وَثَمُودُ (12) وَعَادٌ وَفِرْعَوْنُ وَإِخْوَانُ لُوطٍ (13) وَأَصْحَابُ الْأَيْكَةِ وَقَوْمُ تُبَّعٍ كُلٌّ كَذَّبَ الرُّسُلَ فَحَقَّ وَعِيدِ (14)ا 



**************************************************  *


: الأقاويل فى كينونة أصحاب الرس كثيرة منها
-------------------------------------------------


- قيل انهم أصحاب قرية من قرى ثمود أقيمت على الرس وهو البئر وأرسل اليهم رسول فكذبوه وقتلوه ورموه فى ذلك البئر واغلقوه فوقه فرسا فيه (وقيل رموه فيه حيا) .. فأهلكهم الله بكفرهم.


- وقيل أنهم من أهل مدين بعث الله اليهم نبيه شعيب عليه السلام كما بعثه إلى أصحاب الأيكة (شجرة يعبدونها) فكذبوه .. فعذبهما الله بعذابين مختلفين.
(سبق ذكر قصة أصحاب الأيكة قوم شعيب)


- وقيل هم قوم عبدوا الأصنام وطغوا فى كفرهم وعصيانهم وكانوا يبنون منازلهم حول بئر ، فبينما هم حول البئر في منازلهم انهارت بهم وبديارهم ، فخسف الله بهم فهلكوا جميعاً.


- وقيل أنهم أصحاب يس (من قتلوا حبيب النجار مؤمن آل يس) – فأخذتهم الصيحة (سبق ذكر القصة)

إِن كَانَتْ إِلاَّ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ (29)ا



- وقيل هم أصحاب الأخدود 
ا(وهو قول بعيد لأن أصحاب الاخدود قوم آمنوا بالله فقتلهم ملكهم – وقد أقسم الله بهم فى القرآن – فكيف يكونوا هم من أهلكهم الله؟)ا
(سبق ذكر القصة)

(وَهُمْ عَلَى مَا يَفْعَلُونَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ شُهُودٌِ) والمؤمنين هنا هم أصحاب الأخدود 


والله تعالى أعلى أعلم...



**************************************************  *


: تفسير القرطبى
-------------------

قوله تعالى : وعادا وثمود وأصحاب الرس وقرونا بين ذلك كثيرا 

أي اذكر عاداً الذين كذبوا هوداً فأهلكم الله بالريح العقيم ، وثموداً كذبوا صالحاً فأهلكوا بالرجفة.

وأصحاب الرس والرس في كلام العرب البئر التي تكون غير مطوية ، والجمع رساس ، قال : تنابلة يحفرون الرساسا يعني آبار المعادن.

قال ابن عباس : سألت كعباً عن أصحاب الرس قال : صاحب يس الذي قال : يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين [ يس : 20 ] قتله قومه ورسوه في بئر لهم يقال لها الرس طرحوه فيها ، وكذا قال مقاتل.


وقال علي رضي الله عنه : هم قوم كانوا يعبدون شجرة صنوبر فدعا عليهم نبيهم ، وكان من ولد يهوذا ، فيبست الشجرة فقتلوه ورسوه في البئر ، فأظلتهم سحابة سوداء فأحرقتهم.


وقال وهب بن منبه : كانوا أهل بئر يقعدون عليها وأصحاب مواشي ، وكانوا يعبدون الأصنام ، فأرسل الله إليهم شعيباً فكذبوه وآذوه ، وتمادوا على كفرهم وطغيانهم ، فبينما هم حول البئر في منازلهم انهارت بهم وبديارهم ، فخسف الله بهم فهلكوا جميعاً.

وقال ...وأما أصحاب الرس فقال ابن جُرَيْج، عن ابن عباس-رضي الله عنه-: هم أهل قرية من قرى ثمود. 

وقال ابن جريج: قال عكرمة: أصحاب الرَسّ بفَلَج وهم أصحاب يس. وقال قتادة: فَلَج من قرى اليمامة. 

وقال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا أحمد بن عمرو بن أبي عاصم [النبيل] ، حدثنا الضحاك بن مَخْلَد أبو عاصم، حدثنا شبيب بن بشر ، حدثنا عكرمة عن ابن عباس في قوله: ( وَأَصْحَابَ الرَّسِّ ) قال: بئر بأذربيجان. 

وقال سفيان الثوري عن أبي بُكَيْر ، عن عكرمة: الرس بئر رَسوا فيها نبيهم. أي: دفنوه بها . 

وقال محمد بن إسحاق، عن محمد بن كعب [القرظي] قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن أول الناس يدخل الجنة يوم القيامة العبد الأسود، وذلك أن الله -تعالى وتبارك -بعث نبيا إلى أهل قرية، فلم يؤمن به من أهلها إلا ذلك العبد الأسود، ثم إن أهل القرية عدَوا على النبي، فحفروا له بئرا فألقوه فيها، ثم أطبقوا عليه بحجر ضخم" قال: "فكان ذلك العبد يذهب فيحتطب على ظهره، ثم يأتي بحطبه فيبيعه، ويشتري به طعاما وشرابا، ثم يأتي به إلى تلك البئر، فيرفع تلك الصخرة، ويعينه الله عليها، فيدلي إليه طعامه وشرابه، ثم يردها كما كانت". قال: "فكان ذلك ما شاء الله أن يكون، ثم إنه ذهب يوماً يحتطب كما كان يصنع، فجمع حطبه وحَزم وفرغ منها فلما أراد أن يحتملها وجد سنة، فاضطجع فنام، فضرب الله على أذنه سبع سنين نائماً، ثم إنه هَبّ فتمطى، فتحول لشقه الآخر فاضطجع، فضرب الله على أذنه سبع سنين أخرى، ثم إنه هب واحتمل حُزْمَته ولا يحسبُ إلا أنه نام ساعة من نهار فجاء إلى القرية فباع حزمته، ثم اشترى طعاما وشرابا كما كان يصنع. ثم ذهب إلى الحفيرة في موضعها الذي كانت فيه، فالتمسه فلم يجده. وكان قد بدا لقومه فيه بَداء، فاستخرجوه وآمنوا به وصدقوه". قال: "فكان نبيهم يسألهم عن ذلك الأسود: ما فعل؟ فيقولون له: لا ندري. حتى قبض الله النبي، وَأهبّ الأسودَ من نومته بعد ذلك". فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن ذلك الأسودَ لأولُ من يدخل الجنة". 
وهكذا رواه ابن جرير -رضي الله عنه- عن ابن حميد، عن سلمة عن ابن إسحاق، عن محمد بن كعب مرسلا. وفيه غرابة ونَكارَةٌ، ولعل فيه إدْرَاجاً، والله أعلم. 
وأما ابن جرير فقال: لا يجوز أن يحمل هؤلاء على أنهم أصحاب الرس الذين ذكروا في القرآن؛ لأن الله أخبر عنهم أنه أهلكهم، وهؤلاء قد بدا لهم فآمنوا بنبيهم، اللهم إلا أن يكون حدث لهم أحداث، آمنوا بالنبي بعد هلاك آبائهم، والله أعلم. 

هذي بعض الصور لاثارهم في مدينة الرس باقيه الى يومنا هذا ...

الصورة الأولى : مكان البئر من بعد 


الصورة الثانية : البئر من أعلى 




الصورة الثالثة : من داخل البئر


الصورة الرابعه : مكان جريان الماء ( الساقي )




الصورة الخامسة : صورة أخرى للساقي





الصورة السادسه : بقايا الساقي




الصورة السابعه : بقايا جدار من البيوت




الصورة الأخيره آثار وبقايا البيوت




واخيرا ...
ربنا اننا ظلمنا أنفسنا وإن لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن من الخاسرين ... ربنا إننا ءامنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار (آل عمران 16) ...وصل اللهم على عبدك ونبيك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين..

----------


## aly.a.razek

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شكرا اختي منتهي الروح
علي المعلومات القيمة
و ان كنت اتمني ان تكون الصور
خالية من رابط منتدي اخر
لمخالفة ذلك لقوانين المنتدي
تقبلي تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## منتهى الروح

> جزاكم الله خيرا


جزاك الله وجزانا كل خير وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## منتهى الروح

> *شكرا اختي منتهي الروح
> علي المعلومات القيمة
> و ان كنت اتمني ان تكون الصور
> خالية من رابط منتدي اخر
> لمخالفة ذلك لقوانين المنتدي
> تقبلي تقديري و احترامي*


شاكره انا مرورك على موضوعي وان شاء الله المواضيع الجايه سوف اضع بالاعتبار هذه النقطه

----------

